# Skillselect account login error. Need solution ASAP.



## Mohd Moosa Ali (Jul 22, 2019)

I am unable to login my skill select account after three wrong password attempt. I got invitation and I have only one week left to logde for visa. I then checked my password which was saved with me and tried again, Even after entering correct password, it is showing the following error. I even tried to change the password, but it's still the same. Need solution ASAP or will lose the invitation.

There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 86518ae9-7bdd-439e-be5f-ae5ff4f45714 )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohd Moosa Ali said:


> I am unable to login my skill select account after three wrong password attempt. I got invitation and I have only one week left to logde for visa. I then checked my password which was saved with me and tried again, Even after entering correct password, it is showing the following error. I even tried to change the password, but it's still the same. Need solution ASAP or will lose the invitation.
> 
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 86518ae9-7bdd-439e-be5f-ae5ff4f45714 )


Write to technical support in Skillselect 
Mention the urgency that you have an invite which will expire 
Cheers


----------



## Mohd Moosa Ali (Jul 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Write to technical support in Skillselect
> Mention the urgency that you have an invite which will expire
> Cheers


I sent email 12 hours before. No response yet


----------



## Newbie_expat (8 mo ago)

Try the manual password request on the skillselect page : Change a Skillselect password


----------



## Mohd Moosa Ali (Jul 22, 2019)

Newbie_expat said:


> Try the manual password request on the skillselect page : Change a Skillselect password


Tried many times, but showing error again.


----------



## default11 (2 mo ago)

Mohd Moosa Ali said:


> Tried many times, but showing error again.


Hey, were you able to resolve this issue?


----------



## GAMALM (3 mo ago)

skillselect account reset experience


I had a problem with accessing my EOI account. I used wrong password 3 times and my account was locked then I tried Forgot password/ password change option neither working as it shows incorrect answers, I guess I forgot the answers of my secret questions. Later I mailed skillselect and received...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## swapniljwgupta (1 mo ago)

Mohd Moosa Ali said:


> I am unable to login my skill select account after three wrong password attempt. I got invitation and I have only one week left to logde for visa. I then checked my password which was saved with me and tried again, Even after entering correct password, it is showing the following error. I even tried to change the password, but it's still the same. Need solution ASAP or will lose the invitation.
> 
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 86518ae9-7bdd-439e-be5f-ae5ff4f45714 )


have you fixed the issue?
I had same problem and I just got invited please let me know what are the process


----------



## janvi28g (7 mo ago)

Hi 

When I am trying to login to my Skillselect account, it is showing this error for the last few days. Is anyone facing the same issue?

Error Message - 
" 









The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

janvi28g said:


> Hi
> 
> When I am trying to login to my Skillselect account, it is showing this error for the last few days. Is anyone facing the same issue?
> 
> ...


Try after clearing your cache or use another browser 


SkillSelect login


Cheers


----------



## MA2K (4 mo ago)

Hi,

Getting same error , tried in different devices, browsers, cleared cache. But the error remains same. 

Do we know if its a technical issue from the website?

Thanks


----------



## mohammed.siddiqosman (20 d ago)

Hi,

I am also facing the same issue.

Thanks


----------



## ashish.gandhy (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to login to check invitations on my EOI, however I am getting the below error every time.

_The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location._

I have tried the following remedies after reading a few posts:

Checked from a different browser, deleted cache.
Assumed that a scheduled downtime may have been taking place and waited for 5 days.
Logged in to my immi account and then navigated to skill select page, and then opened login page
However, *nothing worked*.

Please help suggest a fix for this issue.

Also, do invitations land on email as well?, because I read somewhere to keep checking your skillselect account for invitations.


----------



## igorcdg182 (20 d ago)

ashish.gandhy said:


> Hello everyone, I am trying to login to check invitations on my EOI, however I am getting the below error every time. _The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location._ I have tried the following remedies after reading a few posts:
> Checked from a different browser, deleted cache.
> Assumed that a scheduled downtime may have been taking place and waited for 5 days.
> Logged in to my immi account and then navigated to skill select page, and then opened login page
> However, *nothing worked*. Please help suggest a fix for this issue. Also, do invitations land on email as well?, because I read somewhere to keep checking your skillselect account for invitations.


 Hi! Same issue here, did you get it solved?


----------



## anwar100 (Apr 26, 2017)

Seems like a backend issue. I guess it'll be back only when their developers are back in offices. I think today is also a public holiday? So possibly Thursday.


----------



## puskar.pandey10000 (20 d ago)

I am also receiving the same error since 23rd Dec 2022. Here is a temporary solution I found.
Once you try to log in and get that long message, on the same tab or open new tab and go to the site:

skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/IntendingMigrant

now you can access your skillselect account.
Hope they will fix this issue soon.


----------



## vladimir.cibisov (20 d ago)

Yes same issue here. Had these problems for a couple of days but somehow eventually was able to login. But today nothing works


----------



## vladimir.cibisov (20 d ago)

I had the same issue, then I clicked to change password then I canceled the change of password and it let me straight into my EOI. Hope it will work for you guys


----------



## ashish.gandhy (11 mo ago)

vladimir.cibisov said:


> I had the same issue, then I clicked to change password then I canceled the change of password and it let me straight into my EOI. Hope it will work for you guys


Yes this seems to working this way, however, it's too long of a process when you have multiple EOIs.

Do we need to keep checking EOIs or we will receive an email when an invitation is sent?


----------



## nonolorn (17 d ago)

puskar.pandey10000 said:


> I am also receiving the same error since 23rd Dec 2022. Here is a temporary solution I found.
> Once you try to log in and get that long message, on the same tab or open new tab and go to the site:
> 
> skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/IntendingMigrant
> ...


This worked, many thanks!


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

_*Posted on: 29/12/2022 at 12:01*_
The SkillSelect Technical team are aware that some users are experiencing issues with accessing SkillSelect. We are currently investigating the cause of this issue. We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## irshansyed92 (13 d ago)

nonolorn said:


> This worked, many thanks!


 Is this for 189??


----------



## irshansyed92 (13 d ago)

puskar.pandey10000 said:


> I am also receiving the same error since 23rd Dec 2022. Here is a temporary solution I found.
> Once you try to log in and get that long message, on the same tab or open new tab and go to the site:
> 
> skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/IntendingMigrant
> ...


hey Is this for 189 right? Have you faced the issue while applying ?


----------



## puskar.pandey10000 (20 d ago)

irshansyed92 said:


> hey Is this for 189 right? Have you faced the issue while applying ?


This is for all visa:189,190,491. It's log in issue. No idea about applying issue.


----------



## sssuws (13 d ago)

puskar.pandey10000 said:


> I am also receiving the same error since 23rd Dec 2022. Here is a temporary solution I found.
> Once you try to log in and get that long message, on the same tab or open new tab and go to the site:
> 
> skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/IntendingMigrant
> ...


*AMAZING
On the same TAB works*


----------



## emailgeneral24 (Jun 14, 2021)

MA2K said:


> Hi,
> 
> Getting same error , tried in different devices, browsers, cleared cache. But the error remains same.
> 
> ...


Alternative solution to the above recommended, add another tab to the same browser, navigate to the skill select login and it will redirect to the login page.


----------



## nunufay7 (12 d ago)

Hi everyone, i have been experiencing the same issue as mentioned by a few of you, however today, i get this error 

There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 719e31e8-6be3-4793-9fb6-e8c713c1ab9f )
any ideas how to resolve this? the skillselect technical help page is down and i cant seem to find any support email address. please help. thank you


----------



## nunufay7 (12 d ago)

emailgeneral24 said:


> Alternative solution to the above recommended, add another tab to the same browser, navigate to the skill select login and it will redirect to the login page.


Hi, i have been trying this and it doesnt work, any other ideas?


----------



## rasika126 (12 d ago)

nunufay7 said:


> Hi everyone, i have been experiencing the same issue as mentioned by a few of you, however today, i get this error
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 719e31e8-6be3-4793-9fb6-e8c713c1ab9f )
> any ideas how to resolve this? the skillselect technical help page is down and i cant seem to find any support email address. please help. thank you


 Same issue , My agent sent a e mail to home affairs, but only automated reply has received.


----------



## rasika126 (12 d ago)

nunufay7 said:


> Hi everyone, i have been experiencing the same issue as mentioned by a few of you, however today, i get this error
> 
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 719e31e8-6be3-4793-9fb6-e8c713c1ab9f )
> any ideas how to resolve this? the skillselect technical help page is down and i cant seem to find any support email address. please help. thank you


my agent has sent a e mail to [email protected]


----------



## rasika126 (12 d ago)

Mohd Moosa Ali said:


> I am unable to login my skill select account after three wrong password attempt. I got invitation and I have only one week left to logde for visa. I then checked my password which was saved with me and tried again, Even after entering correct password, it is showing the following error. I even tried to change the password, but it's still the same. Need solution ASAP or will lose the invitation.
> 
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 86518ae9-7bdd-439e-be5f-ae5ff4f45714 )


According to their website , they told us to login with different browsers *such as Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome, and/or try to access your EOI by using another device*.


----------



## rasika126 (12 d ago)

Mohd Moosa Ali said:


> I am unable to login my skill select account after three wrong password attempt. I got invitation and I have only one week left to logde for visa. I then checked my password which was saved with me and tried again, Even after entering correct password, it is showing the following error. I even tried to change the password, but it's still the same. Need solution ASAP or will lose the invitation.
> 
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 86518ae9-7bdd-439e-be5f-ae5ff4f45714 )


According to their website , they told us to login with different browsers *such as Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome, and/or try to access your EOI by using another device*.


----------



## rasika126 (12 d ago)

Mohd Moosa Ali said:


> I am unable to login my skill select account after three wrong password attempt. I got invitation and I have only one week left to logde for visa. I then checked my password which was saved with me and tried again, Even after entering correct password, it is showing the following error. I even tried to change the password, but it's still the same. Need solution ASAP or will lose the invitation.
> 
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 86518ae9-7bdd-439e-be5f-ae5ff4f45714 )





https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/expression-of-interest/skillselect-technical-problems


----------



## rasika126 (12 d ago)

puskar.pandey10000 said:


> I am also receiving the same error since 23rd Dec 2022. Here is a temporary solution I found.
> Once you try to log in and get that long message, on the same tab or open new tab and go to the site:
> 
> skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/IntendingMigrant
> ...



This did not work for me, please let me is there any other method????//


----------



## puskar.pandey10000 (20 d ago)

rasika126 said:


> This did not work for me, please let me is there any other method????//


Hi, the problem has been solved. Now, we can log in directly.


----------



## rasika126 (12 d ago)

puskar.pandey10000 said:


> Hi, the problem has been solved. Now, we can log in directly.


Thanks all, it was very helpful your comments and thoughts.
.


----------

